
Show HN: Halik, next-generation time traveling debugger for Java - pbadenski
http://halik.io
======
jkot
Congratulations, it looks very good. I like timeline and that you can monitor
single variable for modifications. Will give it a try over weekend.

Does recorder handle multi-threaded code?

~~~
pbadenski
Thank you. Looking forward for more feedback!

Yes, there’s a basic support (more is on the way). Example here:
[https://preview.halik.io/browse/3471d7c0-5e0b-41c8-8699-5346...](https://preview.halik.io/browse/3471d7c0-5e0b-41c8-8699-53460fbd1e9b).

It records what happened in all threads, and allows you to correlate data
changes across threads.

------
deevee
This looks awesome!

Does Halik upload any data from IntelliJ to halik.io or does it keep
everything local? In the video, I see halik.io being used, but in the
background screenshot image on the site, localhost is used.

~~~
pbadenski
Thanks!

It keeps the session local. It will upload to halik.io when you tell it to.
There's a share option in the top right corner. Once shared, your session can
be accessed by anyone.

I will make sure to clarify that better going onwards.

------
java-man
This is great! When will it be a part of Eclipse? The masses want it now! :-)

~~~
pbadenski
Thank you! It's likely to be the next item on the backlog:
[https://trello.com/b/V1KuKHeE/halik-
roadmap](https://trello.com/b/V1KuKHeE/halik-roadmap) :D

~~~
java-man
Seriously, very impressive. Even seeing a simple 10-level history of return
values from function calls would be a much needed addition to any debugger,
but this idea goes beyond that. Well done indeed!

